# We bought a pub :)



## chris.taylor.98 (1/7/14)

Hi Guys, its been a while since I have posted, but I am still brewing  

My partner and myself have taken over the Royal George Hotel in Kyneton (about 1hr from Melbourne) and have installed 17 taps.

Tap line up at the moment is:
Mildura Choc Hops Stout on handpump.
Red duck - Forsaken - Japanese Red Ale - Sake yeast, rice, seaweed (Not much left of this one) 
Red duck - Igor - Russian Imperail Porter - Lots of bitterness, tons of coffee flavour (Not much left of this one either)
Heagreves Hill - Barrique ( 12 month Shiraz Barrel aged stout)
Southern Bay - Hop Bazooka
Cavillier - Brown Ale
Tooborac - Porter - Just put this on and already one of my favourites
Mildura - Storm American Pale Ale
Mildura - Mallee Bull Strong Ale
Mildura - English IPA
Black Heart Brewery - American Brown
Royal George Draught ( rebadged Southern Bay draught)
Mountain Goat - Steam Ale

If I get enough interest, I will start up a poll so that AHB users can decide which beer goes on one of the taps. (Just reply to this topic with some suggestions for a poll).

We also have an event planned with Black Heart Brewery headed up by Robin Brown, who also come up through the home brewing path. 

It will be a beer and food matching event including Black Heart's Weizen Bock Eise beer (last keg in the state), a Strong Scottish Ale and a Russian Imperial Stout. www.ticketbo.com/royalgeorge

If you are ever in the area drop in and say hello.


Cheers

Chris
[email protected]royalgeorge.com.au
www.royalgeorge.com.au
www.facebook.com/royalgerogehotel


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/7/14)

Boatrocker Hop Bomb


----------



## DU99 (1/7/14)

http://8wired.co.nz/our-brews/fresh-hopwired
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/mornington-peninsula-brown/135707/
anything brookes


----------



## spog (1/7/14)

The chances of me getting to your establishment are honestly pretty slim ,but good on ya! .
A publican who gives a Freddie about what is on offer in his / their pub and goes out of their way to ask for suggestions!
All the best.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## Camo6 (1/7/14)

Awesome work! Especially since I'll be up that way in a couple of weeks! Will try my darndest to drop in.


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

Missed the MB bike ride because I'm in the midst of shifting house but I hope to get up there at some point soon.


----------



## Toper (1/7/14)

Same as Manticle said Chris,great to see you and your better half do the big tree change.Will deffo make the trip over soon.For the members who don't know Chris,he's a top bloke and an excellent carpetbomber brewer.His missus aint half bad either


----------



## Spiesy (1/7/14)

Nice one mate - 17 taps of craft beer!

When I'm next in the area I'll be sure to drop in.

Some of my favourite Victorian beers, which you seem to be specialising in:

Hargreaves Hill ESB
Mountain Goat Surefoot Stout (if you can get it)
Hargreaves Hill Stout
Holgate Temptress
Kooinda APA
Kooinda Milk Porter
>>probably loads more I'm forgetting.


----------



## surly (1/7/14)

Great idea 

I will have to make the effort to visit. All the best with this venture :beer:


----------



## JDW81 (1/7/14)

surly said:


> Great idea
> 
> I will have to make the effort to visit. All the best with this venture :beer:


Likewise. Not too far from mine, so might be worth a day trip for lunch with Mrs JD.

I like the small menu too, better to do a few things well as opposed to a stack of things only so so.

Looks like a beautiful old building too.

JD


----------



## Phoney (1/7/14)

spog said:


> The chances of me getting to your establishment are honestly pretty slim ,but good on ya! .
> A publican who gives a Freddie about what is on offer in his / their pub and goes out of their way to ask for suggestions!
> All the best.
> Cheers....spog....



Ditto!

Brave move putting on that many craft taps in a country pub. Or is it on the tourist trail / foodie weekender type area?


----------



## Yob (1/7/14)

Nice one mate, best of luck to you and the good woman, dont pass the area much but will certainly drop in when we do

Love to see someone have a go and Im sure that with the passion you both have it'll win

Good on ya's both


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (1/7/14)

Its a bit of a tourist destination, and there are lot of commuters that work in Melbourne, so the craft beer is a calculated risk. There where no taps on when I took it over.

Anyway having 10 taps at home I could only go for more in the pub 

Phase 2 is to turn it into a brew pub.


----------



## mudd (1/7/14)

Good luck Chris,

Likewise I couldn't find the time for the recent bike trip up. Definitely will get up there at some point.
Alas the 10 taps in your Blackburn shed was the best watering hole in the suburb. 

Cheers 
Brendan


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/7/14)

It's gratifying to see someone taking a chance and building their own dream instead of someone else's, makes a pleasant change to read this, rather than how much someone hates their boss or where they work.
Do you still have the VB and Carlton Draught on tap for the uninitiated, or would you have trouble getting supplies owing to the range of craft beers on tap?


----------



## Beertard (2/7/14)

Living the dream, well done on the range of beers on tap.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (2/7/14)

We have rebadged Southern Bay Draught as Royal George Draught which seems to satisfy most of the uninitiated. No one seems to be demanding VB or Carlton Draught. 

We do have a regular that wont drink anything but Corona, and a couple that still want Crownies. We just hide them out the back, and only supply if they are asked for.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/7/14)

Will definitely make the effort and call in, menu looks real good.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/14)

Are you brewing on premesis ?


----------



## DU99 (2/7/14)

Got some good reviews from Urbanspoon and you have a Hand Pump..


----------



## Yob (2/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Are you brewing on premesis ?


not yet but thats the goal in the end


----------



## mxd (2/7/14)

manticle said:


> Missed the MB bike ride because I'm in the midst of shifting house but I hope to get up there at some point soon.


I missed it cause I'm a fat phat bastard


----------



## Truman42 (2/7/14)

Awesome...... Royal George hotel on a Saturday and Holgate at Woodend on a Sunday, I see another brewery/beer drinking weekend coming on slimly disguised as a romantic weekend away with the missus.


----------



## Danwood (2/7/14)

I usually stop into Holgate on the way home when we visit the inlaws in Mildura.

We'll definitely stop into the Royal next time too.

Plus, I think swmbo has friends in Kilmore who I previously had absolutely no interest in. They just became fascinating people.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/7/14)

Danwood said:


> Plus, I think swmbo has friends in Kilmore who I previously had absolutely no interest in. They just became fascinating people.


Good planning drop her off at Kilmore then drive an hour over to the Royal George in KYNETON.


----------



## Danwood (2/7/14)

I thought it was a bit closer than that. Still do-able though.


----------



## mxd (2/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Good planning drop her off at Kilmore then drive an hour over to the Royal George in KYNETON.


you guys get so confused, she drops you off at Kynton then she drives the 2 hour return trip to visit her friends and then returns to pick you up.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/7/14)

mxd said:


> you guys get so confused, she drops you off at Kynton then she drives the 2 hour return trip to visit her friends and then returns to pick you up.


much better plan


----------



## Trevandjo (2/7/14)

Excellent news Chris. Only 54mins from home. I was planning a 'family trip' to Woodend anyway so I'll (we'll) definitely be dropping in. 

Trev


----------



## Truman42 (2/7/14)

Trevandjo said:


> Excellent news Chris. Only 54mins from home. I was planning a 'family trip' to Woodend anyway so I'll (we'll) definitely be dropping in.
> 
> Trev


.....From China??????


----------



## OzPaleAle (2/7/14)

Sounds great, I'm about to move back to Daylesford so will be making the trek across for sure!


----------



## Trevandjo (2/7/14)

Truman said:


> .....From China??????


Haha. Moved back from China a month ago. I might have to alter my profile. 

Now in Sandon.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (2/7/14)

We definitely have plans to brew. 

Probably starting off with at ultra nano scale and building up over time. 

Doing it the way everyone tells you not to, even though they start off that way themselves.


----------



## Danwood (2/7/14)

mxd said:


> you guys get so confused, she drops you off at Kynton then she drives the 2 hour return trip to visit her friends and then returns to pick you up.


This was more my plan.

Trips to Holgate tend to pan out along the lines of me throwing a couple of Hopinators down my gullet while we have lunch. I then express my surprise at the high alcohol content. 

"Sorry dear, I couldn't possibly drive now. But you treat yourself to a nice dessert. I might try one more while we're at it...the Empress sounds nice !"

I'll substitute the Royal in this time, I think.


----------



## Tahoose (2/7/14)

Chris I hope this all works well for you long term. I'm hoping to do the same one day...


----------



## Pogierob (2/7/14)

I drive up that way from time to time, after having the privilege of sampling your home taps, I'm definitely in for 17 taps at the pub(maybe not in one sitting) but let's not rule anything out.


----------



## davelovesbeer (2/7/14)

Bugger, I was only there a couple of months ago. Be sure to drop in next time I'm in town visiting mum.

Nice old pub, hope all goes well


----------



## TimT (2/7/14)

Chris Taylor said:


> We definitely have plans to brew.
> 
> Probably starting off with at ultra nano scale and building up over time.
> 
> Doing it the way everyone tells you not to, even though they start off that way themselves.


Why not? Sounds pretty sensible - the main business being in the commercial craft beer, you could start small with the house beer or house beers and build up over time once you have a vibe going. Are there tax reasons why this wouldn't work?


----------



## DU99 (3/7/14)

mentioned to the mr's about the pub and she suggested we go for a drive next week.


----------



## Forever Wort (3/7/14)

Perhaps a mini Merri Mashers excursion to Kyneton should be considered ...


----------



## Yob (3/7/14)

Booze Cruise!!!


----------



## DU99 (3/7/14)

woodend then kyneton then up the road to bendigo


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (4/7/14)

Woo hoo ... tapped Murray's Punk Monk yesterday. God I love this job 

It also makes an awesome Black and Tan with the Tooborac Porter


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/7/14)

Chris Taylor said:


> Woo hoo ... tapped Murray's Punk Monk yesterday. God I love this job
> 
> It also makes an awesome Black and Tan with the Tooborac Porter


Chris - now you're just showing off.....lucky bugger.


----------



## Batz (4/7/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Chris - now you're just showing off.....lucky bugger.


Agree.


----------



## GuyQLD (4/7/14)

You're supposed to be selling beer Chris! Not drinking it!

Or is this what they call, "quality control"?


----------



## yum beer (4/7/14)

'product knowledge'


----------



## Tahoose (4/7/14)

Any chance of a long shot looking down the bar? 

I want to be envious...


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (9/7/14)

Sorry Tahouse, went into the big black hole of the hospitality weekend and only just surfaced. Will get a picture tonight.

We have the Hawthorn Amber and Holgate Little Heifer in the pipeline.

Really hanging out for our function with Blackheart Brewery - Descent into the Underworld. The five beers lined up are:

Bohemian Pilsner
Brown Ale
Strong Scottish Ale
Wiezen Eisbock (last keg left)
Russian Imperial Stout

Last day to get the earlybird ticket prices.


----------



## billygoat (9/7/14)

Was in Kyneton today so dropped into the Royal George for a coupe of pints.
Nice country pub with an interesting tap list and a nice warm fire.
Worth a stop.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/7/14)

Ok guys, anymore takers for our AHB tap poll. 

Here is what we have so far:

Boatrocker Hop Bomb
8 Wired Wet Hop IPA
Mornington Brown
Hargreaves Hill ESB
Mountain Goat Surefoot Stout
Hargreaves Hill Stout
Holgate Temptress
Kooinda APA
Kooinda Milk Porter
Anything from Brookes

We have the Hargreaves Hill Barrique Stout (barrel aged for 12 months) at the moment. Had the Mornington Brown in and it sold really well. Will get it back soon. We have ordered a White IPA from Brookes, should be on in the next couple of weeks.

I am after some suggestions for a good sour to put on (the Rodenbach is almost gone).

We are starting to fly through the kegs so the list is changing every week.

One last plug for the Blackheart Brewery - Descent into the Underworld. Last day for the pre-sales price.

Bohemian Pilsner - Pan seared skate, jerusalem artichoke veloute, fresh sorrel

American Brown - Roast vegetable terrine, tomato compote, rocket

Strong Scottish Ale - Pork belly, parsnip puree, radish salad, crackling

Weizen Eisbock - Lamb neck, carrot tian, dehydrated mushy peas

Russian Imperial Stout - Rich chocolate cake, orange puree, milk coffee jelly, crystallised chocolate, chocolate espresso


Cheers

Chris


----------



## Yob (16/7/14)

Hay Chris, have a chat to matt about hos sours, last time I was there it was coming along nicely... Just a thought


----------



## mandrake (28/7/14)

sounds great! all the best with it! Love the option for the cask ale.


----------



## Damn (28/7/14)

Awesome selection one of the Pubs of the future. Hope you do well. Will try to drop in next time I'm in the area.

Mildura EIPA is a new favorite of mine.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (29/7/14)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

We are doing our first session for beer club on Stouts and Porters this Thrs 8pm and repeated Sat 2pm 

Our first session will be covering:

Kooinda’s Milk Porter
Bridge Rd’s Robust Porter
Hargreaves Hill’s Barrique Barrel Aged Stout
Hargreaves Hill’s Stout
Black Heart’s Russian Imperial Stout
Black Heart’s Strong Scotch Ale

It will run for about one hour.

The session will cover an in depth discussion on the styles and the history of the beers. I will have recipes for beers, and even some of the malts.

The cost will be $20 and cover all tastings as well as some light finger food.


----------



## Trevandjo (29/7/14)

G'day Chris 

Just thought I'd pops quick note. 2 weeks in a row I've been lucky enough to find myself in Kyneton. Good food, good atmosphere and great beer. The take away RIS was awesome. The waitress said that the royal George draught was basically Carlton Draught which was a bit of a put off but otherwise great. 

Thanks

Trev


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/8/14)

Thanks Trev

The Royal George Draught is Southern Bay's Draught rebadged. 

Its still a hell of a lot better than Carlton Draught, but we do point out to peeps that it is basically a standard american lager. 

We have it on for those that are not so craft beer orientated.

I will remind my staff not to tarnish its name so by mentioning it in the same sentence as the CUB swill 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Crouch (5/8/14)

What a great adventure! Congratulations ... my old man lives in Kyneton on Piper Street, get up there often. Will stop past and check the place out, last time I ducked in was probably over a year ago.

Cheers


----------



## Toper (3/1/15)

Big congrats to both Chris and Lucinda on their engagement :super: May you both enjoy many years of happiness together :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (3/1/15)

Hopefully get up there next month.


----------



## Danwood (3/1/15)

Just saw the engagement news above, congratulations guys.

I've been somewhat out of the brewing loop lately, but I just received Melb. Brewers newsletter (to which my membership lapsed a while back). 
It details The Royal George as being the venue hosting this years Beerfest...congrats again !

Brilliant piece of cross promotion from both parties.

I think I'll get back into it and enter a couple. I'll probably come down for the Friday and camp somewhere.

Looking forward to it. Any clues to what may be coming up on tap around that time, Chris?


----------

